

Scientists proof Ballmer Peak - moderate drinking helps creativity - fpp
http://duvet-dayz.com/archives/2012/04/13/1199/

======
smashing
This is the perfect article for a Friday.

~~~
fpp
That's what I though - weekend is coming so don't sample too many different of
these newly scientifically proven creativity enhancers to find out when
creativity for your weekend project(s) will peak. (otherwise the sample might
become non-random and you might have to repeat the test next weekend).

Science is fun!

